# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Dieet voor diabetici?

## sjoukje-ede

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb hier al veel onderwerpen gelezen maar heb toch nog een probleem. Natuurlijk hoop ik dat er iemand is die daar raad mee weet.

Twee en een half jaar geleden heb ik een CVA gehad, en ben daarna diabetisch geworden. Ik injecteer 4x per dag.
Als diabetisch behoor je veel te bewegen. Maar door mijn CVA ben ik snel moe en heb links sensibilliteits stoornis. Wat bewegen bemoeilijkt en natuurlijk enorm veel energie vraagt.
Door het spuiten van de insuline ben ik meer dan 10 kilo aangekomen :Mad:  en zou zo heel graag die er weer afvallen.
Van de internist mag ik niet lijnen maar ja ik zit er wel mee. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Een gewoon afval dieet mag ik niet volgen omdat dat niet afwisseld genoeg is en ik toch een bepaalde hoeveelheid koolhydraten nodig heb per dag om niet in een hypo te schieten.

Mijn vraag dus is er iemand die hier raad mee weet en mij zou kunnen adviseren???? :Confused:  

Sporten lukt me nog niet, heb wl ysio therapie en loop 3x perdag met mijn hondje. Verder fiets is naar mijn werk, dus doe er wel alles aan om zoveel mogelijk inbeweging te blijven. :Cool:  

Ik ben heel benieuwd of iemand mij kan helpen.

Heel erg bedankt alvast.

Groetjes Sjoukje

----------

